# Free Fantasy Architecture (New Stuff! 6/4/03)



## KnidVermicious (Nov 15, 2002)

EDIT


----------



## KnidVermicious (Nov 15, 2002)

A pseudo-burned chunk of tapestry depicting an ancient temple lost in the depths of a jungle. That sounds about right.


----------



## KnidVermicious (Nov 15, 2002)

One more before I leave for the weekend. Yes, I am doing this from work. 

This was going to be my avatar, but apparently those are turned off now.

I normally don't do organics, as I'm better at  non-living things. Anyway, my namesake:


----------



## KnidVermicious (Nov 18, 2002)

Another picture of the tower. This time in color. I like to work with 3D CAD objects and then use 3D rendering programs.


----------



## alsih2o (Nov 18, 2002)

way cool tower you have going on there


----------



## KnidVermicious (Nov 18, 2002)

Thank you kindly.

Just for your kind comments, here are some quick ones. An elevation and a bird's eye. Whipping out pictures is easy. Getting the model built is the hard part.


(edit):  Having some difficulty. How do you post two images in one post? Also, what is a good size for images? I want people to be able to see them, but I don't want anyone's computer exploding from massive files.


----------



## KnidVermicious (Nov 18, 2002)

Elevation


----------



## KnidVermicious (Nov 18, 2002)

Bird's Eye


----------



## alsih2o (Nov 18, 2002)

vermicious-

 i think just big enuf to see clearly works best, because of the exploding computer thing..

 as for 2 images in one post, i think you have to do one, then edit and add another, but i am unsure...

 liking what you are doing tho


----------



## Scorpio (Nov 19, 2002)

*Architecture...*

Nice stuff,
What program is it you are using?


----------



## Gavin (Nov 19, 2002)

I like the tower, too


----------



## KnidVermicious (Nov 19, 2002)

I use AutoCAD for the modelling and a program called Piranesi for the rendering. 

I've got more stuff in the works but I've been pretty busy lately.


----------



## KnidVermicious (Nov 19, 2002)

I worked this up faster than I thought I would. I skipped doing a lot of texture/detail in the CAD modeling and tried to use color and patterns to create those effects. 
Also used a scale figure. I really stink at people and animals so I used some free clip art and scaled it into the drawing. Turned out pretty nice, I think.


----------



## KnidVermicious (Nov 19, 2002)

I call this "The Gate Of Strength"

Here is an elevation of the above. The color looks a little faded above, I'll have to work on it. It's still all new to me.


----------



## KnidVermicious (Nov 19, 2002)

Let's see if this looks any better.


(Edit) Deleted. Added new image in another post 'cus I couldn't figure out how to do it in this one.


----------



## Jürgen Hubert (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: Fantasy Architecture*



			
				KnidVermicious said:
			
		

> *Here goes nothing.
> 
> Tall tower. Watch tower. Wizard's tower.
> 
> More to come. *




Absolutely brilliant. These buildings looke like a perfect match for Urbis! The towers look like they could pass as Nexus Towers as well...

By all means, keep them coming!

Do you have a website with all this stuff?


----------



## KnidVermicious (Nov 20, 2002)

No, I don't have a website. I don't have any experience at setting one up, so I've never really thought about it.

Anyone can feel free to make use of these pictures. If you want better quality I can email the larger versions. I cut them down considerably to fit them here.


----------



## Jürgen Hubert (Nov 20, 2002)

KnidVermicious said:
			
		

> *No, I don't have a website. I don't have any experience at setting one up, so I've never really thought about it.*




Well, as it happens, I do have a website of my own...   

And it's completely banner- and ads-free, too!



> *Anyone can feel free to make use of these pictures. If you want better quality I can email the larger versions. I cut them down considerably to fit them here. *




I'd definietly be interested - I'd love to use your tower pictures in my _Nexus Tower_ section - and I think I'll find a use for that city gate as well.

In exchange, I'll put up a page of its own for your pictures (as long as they don't go into the Megabyte range or something like that). Just email the pictures and the text you want me to add to it to  jhubert@gmx.de, and I'll put it up.

How does this sound?


----------



## Malessa (Nov 20, 2002)

Wow, those are great! Definately keep them comming! I have a hard time doing buildings and the like because I get the angles all wrong, tis why I stick to people and such.  But YOUR angles, perception and imagination is absolutely amazing!


----------



## KnidVermicious (Nov 20, 2002)

To Jurgen:

That sounds interesting. I'll think about it  and try to get some stuff together for you. 
If you could give me a nice detailed description of a Nexus tower (including what style/color you envision) I could give it a shot. It would take me some time, though.

To Malessa: 

Thanks. I have to admit, though, that the perspective and angle goodness comes from the computer, not from me. All of these pics (except for the Knid) are generated from computer models with a view from a "camera" so the perspective is automatic.
Of course, drawing this way has drawbacks of its own. It's hard to do a quick, loose drawing with CAD and building the models is time consuming. On the other hand, redoing/adjusting things is much easier than pen and paper drawings.


----------



## Jürgen Hubert (Nov 20, 2002)

KnidVermicious said:
			
		

> *To Jurgen:
> 
> That sounds interesting. I'll think about it  and try to get some stuff together for you.
> If you could give me a nice detailed description of a Nexus tower (including what style/color you envision) I could give it a shot. It would take me some time, though.*




Well, Nexus Towers can be quite varied, but your tower would certainly one very good possibility.

Either the first or the second picture would do fine. The second might make for a good basis -  though perhaps you could use a more subdued color for the roofs instead of green? And some kind of glowing aura around the towers could show the gathering magical energies...

Oh, and if you are interested in designing urban architecture, by all means take a look at Urbis, my homebrew setting - it is basically designed around urban architecture! Many cities have populations upwards of a million, and some kinds of buildings have to house all those people...   

Interesting examples of megastructures detailed for _Urbis_ so far include the Garden of Delights, a 30-mile magical dome intended to keep moisture in a desert region, the Hoogenrood Museum of Art, a structure that (when it is finished) is supposed to me several miles wide and more than two hundred yards high, Praxus, a city with more invasive urban planning than any other, and the Tower of Horag, an ancient structure made by unknown hands that rises more than five miles above the plains...

Hey, there is no such thing as "too much fantasy!"


----------



## KnidVermicious (Nov 20, 2002)

Added new image of "Gate of Strength" because I couldn't figure how to edit it into above post


----------



## Jürgen Hubert (Nov 20, 2002)

I've put the pictures from this thread up here.

Tell me what texts and comments you want me to add to it, and I'll link to it from the rest of my site.


----------



## KnidVermicious (Nov 20, 2002)

I think I'd remove the Knid picture and the burned temple picture.  As for text...hmmm...I can't really think of anything right now. If you want to put captions that relate to Urbis that would be fine.

And just for you:


----------



## KnidVermicious (Nov 20, 2002)

Jurgen: Thanks for putting me on your site. It's nice to know that someone appreciates this stuff enough to do that.

For the nexus tower I tried to make it a lot darker and creepier. The descriptions on your site give the towers a fairly evil atmosphere.

If you like I could try doing some of the other sites you mentioned. I have some ideas for the Garden already. I think the Library would be interesting, too. Do you have any more details about it? Aside from its size, what do you envision it looking like? Classical columns, gothic buttresses, a mish-mash?


----------



## Jürgen Hubert (Nov 21, 2002)

KnidVermicious said:
			
		

> *Jurgen: Thanks for putting me on your site. It's nice to know that someone appreciates this stuff enough to do that.*




It's a pleasure!



> *For the nexus tower I tried to make it a lot darker and creepier. The descriptions on your site give the towers a fairly evil atmosphere.*




Looks good - though maybe you could make the background a bit brighter? Some kind of cloud grey would be good. Perhaps the tower sucks in light...



> *If you like I could try doing some of the other sites you mentioned. I have some ideas for the Garden already. I think the Library would be interesting, too. Do you have any more details about it? Aside from its size, what do you envision it looking like? Classical columns, gothic buttresses, a mish-mash? *




They are a bit vague... but one of my main inspirations for Urbis, and especially the _Flannish Cities_ region, are the Obscure Cities, a comics universe by the Belgian artists Schuiten and Peeters. Their architectural visions are simply brilliant!

Follow the link to a site with an image gallery, and you will see what I had in mind when I created _Urbis_...


----------



## KnidVermicious (Nov 21, 2002)

Here's another shot at the Nexus tower


----------



## Jürgen Hubert (Nov 21, 2002)

Perfect.


----------



## Jürgen Hubert (Nov 21, 2002)

Oh, and I've revised your Gallery Page and linked to it from the rest of my site. I hope you like the changes!


----------



## KnidVermicious (Nov 22, 2002)

The gallery looks good. It looks much better organized like that.

I especially like the "of ENWorld fame" bit. I hadn't realized that 12 posts can make you famous


----------



## Jürgen Hubert (Nov 22, 2002)

KnidVermicious said:
			
		

> *I especially like the "of ENWorld fame" bit. I hadn't realized that 12 posts can make you famous *




"Artistic licence".


----------



## KnidVermicious (Nov 22, 2002)

Some more Friday art before I vanish for the weekend.

This is "The Gate of Songs". Legend has it that muscians and poets who pass through this gate will, for one day and one night, be able to perform above and beyond their usual talents.

(edit) I can't seem to attach drawings anymore. Anyone know what the problem is? I hit "post",it loads for a good long while, then I get a white page.


----------



## Jürgen Hubert (Nov 23, 2002)

Test.

EDIT: Hmmm, it seems to work for me. If your problems continue, you might want to ask in the META forum...

(Incidentally, this is the above-mentioned "The Gates of Song" - KnidVermicious sent them to me. Thanks, Knid - I'll put them up at my site later...)


----------



## KnidVermicious (Nov 25, 2002)

Aha! It seems to have worked this time. Here is "The Gate of Songs" in color (with our good friend the Pink Lady)


----------



## KnidVermicious (Nov 25, 2002)

Another view of "The Gate of Songs"


----------



## KnidVermicious (Nov 25, 2002)

I'm going to see if this works or not. A blow up of the gate to get some of the detail. If it doesn't look good I'll delete it. I hope I'm not sucking up too much space with all these images. Is there a way to post stuff without it taking up as much space?


----------



## Malessa (Nov 25, 2002)

KnidVermicious said:
			
		

> * I hope I'm not sucking up too much space with all these images. Is there a way to post stuff without it taking up as much space? *




As long as you  keep your pics under 100 jpg, you can post as many as you like.

Keep them coming, there great!


----------



## Aldymnor (Dec 11, 2002)

*omg*

Man, that's some VERY nice stuff for 3d renders... god that stuff blows my mind every time i try anything but poser.  I'm a 2d man myself - photoshop is sort of the basis on which i got hired at my job.  That 3d stuff... god.  VERY nice.


----------



## KnidVermicious (Dec 11, 2002)

Thanks.

I promise I'll get some more stuff up soon. I've been extremely busy lately. Can you believe my bosses are actually making me work!? Combined with my home computer completely pooping out on me I probably won't have anything until after the new year.


3D is quite a switch from 2D. I'm pretty much a 2D guy myself. We generally don't use 3D at my work and I've been experimenting, mostly. What's nice is that the rendering is still 2D, sort of. Piranesi takes a 3D model and converts it into a raster image where the pixels also have depth and material value. It's similar to Photoshop except pieces of the image "know" that they are a building, or a background, etc.


----------



## Buttercup (Dec 11, 2002)

I just ran across this thread, and wow!  These are excellent pics, Kid!  I'm saving them to my hard drive to use later in my campaign.  

What other city gates do you have planned?  I'd love to see a Gate of Coin (merchant's gate) and a Gate of Scorn (for criminals, outcasts and the like).


----------



## KnidVermicious (Dec 11, 2002)

Hmmm. I was planning on doing more gates in the future. I like those two. The Gate of Coin obviously would be the gate to the Merchant's Quarter. And condemned criminals would ride through the Gate of Scorn to the executioner's block. Or they could be "escorted" out of town through it. Gears in brain...turning...rusty...must draw....

I'm in the mood to do these right now. Stupid work.


----------



## Aldymnor (Dec 11, 2002)

Who makes AutoCAD? I want to see a site or something, this work is too good... oy.  Yeah your work sucks, it's depriving the world of really awesome architecture renders.


----------



## KnidVermicious (Dec 11, 2002)

AutoCAD is made by a company called Autodesk. It's one of the biggest professional CAD programs in the world. Autodesk also recently bought the company that makes 3D Studio Max one of the biggest 3D programs in the world.  The rendering program I use is Piranesi 3, made by Informatix (which is not owned by Autodesk...yet)

Also, these programs are pretty expensive. AutoCAD is around $3000 for a full suite and Piranesi is $750 (which is why I'm doing it from work, natch). There are many cheaper CAD programs out there, though.


----------



## Aldymnor (Dec 12, 2002)

I see.  What verion of AutoCAD?  (Sorry for the thin replies, i shoulda asked that the first time)

Anyway good stuff.


----------



## KnidVermicious (Dec 12, 2002)

Well I work as a landscape architect/planner for a very well funded county agency. We have lots of nice computer stuff. We run AutoCAD Map 6 and Land Desktop 3. These are basically special planning/design suites for AutoCAD 2002. 

To anyone looking for a reasonably priced CAD program for home use, there are a few out there. I know AutoCAD has a lite version and there are several decent ones for less than $500.


----------



## KnidVermicious (Dec 12, 2002)

I whipped this up over the last 2 lunch breaks. I'll probably redo the color at some point. I like doing these gates because they are pretty easy compared to something like the towers. I do have two major projects in the works (I think Jurgen will like them) but they'll take me longer than 2 lunch breaks.

Thanks to Buttercup: The Gate of Scorn


----------



## KnidVermicious (Dec 12, 2002)

Gate of Scorn in color.


----------



## KnidVermicious (Dec 12, 2002)

If anyone has suggestions or requests on any of the pics I've posted I'd be happy to oblige. The models are already made and getting a color render is relatively easy. I can also generate different views of the models from many angles.

I definitely will have to redo the Gate of Scorn. The color didn't turn out at all like I wanted.


----------



## KnidVermicious (Dec 12, 2002)

Gate of Scorn Mk 2

This looks a lot better to me.


----------



## Buttercup (Dec 13, 2002)

Oooo!  The Gate of Scorn is wonderful!  I agree with you that the last one is the best.


----------



## Kilmore (Dec 13, 2002)

Oooo!  I wish I had that program.  And I'm usually pretty ambivelant about art programs.  Though I'll tell you now... it takes a lot more than a computer program to do what you're doing now.  You have the architectural imagination to back it up, and I'd imagine it suits you well in your "RL" job.

But I gotta ask... does the Nexus Tower whistle when the wind blows?


----------



## Jürgen Hubert (Dec 13, 2002)

Kilmore said:
			
		

> *But I gotta ask... does the Nexus Tower whistle when the wind blows?   *




Speaking as the guy who invented the concept of Nexus Towers, I'd say:

Depending on how the Tower is operated, it can not only whistle, but _sing_. In _chorus_. And you _really_ don't want to hear what Nexus Towers that predominantly channel necromantic energies whisper to the wind...


----------



## KnidVermicious (Dec 17, 2002)

Here is one of the things I've been working on. This ended up being very difficult to do in CAD and I'm not terribly happy with the results. I think my next project will be a lot more impressive. 

This is the Garden of Delights from Jurgen's Urbis campaign setting. As he describes it: 

 Garden of Delights: Feeding the masses of a city-state is a logistical challenge in the most fertile of regions. In the Desert of Thunder, possibly the most parched wasteland in the known lands, this challenge would become overwhelming to anyone of lesser power. Even magically created water often evaporates before it hits the ground here.
    Yet the desert's dragon overlords have met this challenge. With the aid of nexus towers from several city-states and lengthy rituals sustained over many years, they have created a magical protective dome more than 30 miles in diameter over a part of the desert. This dome keeps the moisture inside, and allows the ground to support crop yields that would be the pride of any Flannish city.

This is a concept sketch


----------



## KnidVermicious (Dec 17, 2002)

Or maybe this is the concept sketch. Last one was way too big


----------



## KnidVermicious (Dec 17, 2002)

Here is a plan view of the project in AutoCAD. Looking at in 3D doesn't look great because everything is relatively low. I actually created the drawing to scale so that circle is really 30 miles in diameter. Although it didn't turn out like I wanted, creating a drawing like this was an entertaining challenge.


----------



## KnidVermicious (Dec 17, 2002)

And here is the final product.

I think it looks too space-age and not very magic/fantasy at all. I'll probably return to this project later. I'll have to think about it quite a bit first.


----------



## Kilmore (Dec 18, 2002)

I hate to say it, Knid, but the biggest problem with the dome isn't with the space-age look.  I think scale is a bit of an issue here, too.  I unscientifically measured what you had there, and if the dome is 30 miles in diameter, the way it's rendered would make it about 4 miles tall, which is taller than the stratovolcanoes on the western coast (Whitney, Ranier, Hood, especially St. Helens since it went "foop!").

While I don't have a problem with the theory, I think it is probable that we could see the curvature of the world and thinning of the atmosphere on the horizon at the altitude this picture would be possible at.  Satellite imagery would be useful.

And another little thing, if it was that lush inside, and barren outside, and the dome does prevent the passage of moisture, then I'd imagine there's be quite a fog trapped up top.  But if it's annoying, they've probably magically dealt with that (magically shunting the moisture down to the crops or something).

I know... picky, picky, picky!  Some of the others might smack me down for that.  But hopefully,  I'm judging your eye for detail correctly.

Also, does this dome have physical weight?  Simply based on the picture, I'd imagine so since the look of it seems to shunt the "weight" to the outside.  If it does, they might build heavy buttressing around the outsides that might go out for about a mile or so, AND provide you with something to add more fantastic design elements to, since you seem to want to make it more "fantasy".

Just my 2 cp.


----------



## KnidVermicious (Dec 18, 2002)

Scale was a huge problem with this project. 30 miles in diameter doesn't really make for an interesting picture, except for an image from space or from so far off you can only see the dome.

I'd have to let Jurgen answer the technical questions about the Garden, 'cus he thought it up.  I had assumed that the dome was some kind of magical force field that would not have any weight. 

Anyway, I'm rethinking how to do this as an entirely different drawing to show the fantastic aspects and to give it a better sense of scale.


----------



## Jürgen Hubert (Dec 18, 2002)

KnidVermicious said:
			
		

> *I'd have to let Jurgen answer the technical questions about the Garden, 'cus he thought it up.  I had assumed that the dome was some kind of magical force field that would not have any weight.*




True - it's essentially a magical force dome that doesn't need anything to hold it up.

But as for making it look more fantastic... How about adding a wider, glowing circle with magical runes around it?


----------



## KnidVermicious (Dec 20, 2002)

Here is another try at capturing the Garden. I thought it would look better if I tried to show details rather than the entire dome. I fudged the actual scale to make it look good. Art over science.

Here we go:


----------



## KnidVermicious (Dec 20, 2002)

Uh...Here we go:


----------



## Aldymnor (Dec 20, 2002)

AWESOME


----------



## Kilmore (Dec 29, 2002)

Yeah, I think that view's more to advantage.  The only thing that could possibly make that better is to have some ant sized people looking up at it like "Whoa, thatsa big 'ol thang!"


----------



## KnidVermicious (Dec 30, 2002)

Here's another view of the Garden of Delights.

EDIT: deleted pic. Attaching new pic below, 'cus this one was mysteriously smaller than it was supposed to be.


----------



## KnidVermicious (Dec 30, 2002)

Hope this works better:


----------



## KnidVermicious (Dec 31, 2002)

Here's one I've been working on here and there for some time.

Nexus tower #2


----------



## KnidVermicious (Dec 31, 2002)

Here is a color version of Nexus Tower #2


----------



## Malessa (Dec 31, 2002)

Those are so very cool!  I wish I had your talent of doing buildings and such...  I always get angles off and perspective wrong.  Keep them coming K.V., love your style!


----------



## KnidVermicious (Dec 31, 2002)

Thanks Malessa!

Here's some more views of Nexus Tower #2


----------



## KnidVermicious (Dec 31, 2002)

And one in color:


----------



## KnidVermicious (Dec 31, 2002)

Here is a picture of the model before I did anything in Piranesi. It also shows some of the details that you can't really see in the rendered pics. It also shows how some of the objects have no details until I used color to create them.

EDIT: This is from a different angle than the rendered ones, just so nobody gets confused.


----------



## KnidVermicious (Jan 2, 2003)

Because of the holiday work has been very dead. I've had lots of free time to do more drawings.

Here is the Gate of Coins, another one suggested by Buttercup. Throw some more ideas at me everyone!


----------



## KnidVermicious (Jan 2, 2003)

And here it is in color.


----------



## KnidVermicious (Jan 2, 2003)

Another view of the Gate of Coins.


----------



## KnidVermicious (Jan 2, 2003)

And here's that view in color.


----------



## KnidVermicious (Jan 2, 2003)

Also, if nobody caught it, I did some bridge designs for Chronosome in this thread:

EDIT: How do I paste in a URL? It says page cannot be displayed...

Anyway, the thread is called "Any bored architects out there want to help design an elven bridge?"  I could re-post my drawings in this thread if anybody wants to see them.

Scorpio and Brak1 submitted some great drawings, too. Check it out.


----------



## Malessa (Jan 2, 2003)

Yeah, repost drawing here. Don't want it to get lost!


----------



## Aldymnor (Jan 2, 2003)

my god this stuff is awesome.


----------



## Buttercup (Jan 2, 2003)

I love the Gate of Coins!  If you don't mind, I will save it do my hard drive and use it IMC.

Since you said you wanted other ideas, what about something completely different--how about a mountain fortress?  You could call it Fort of the Frost Eagles.  I actually dreamed this last night. (Too much cold medicine, I think!)  The fortress was above the tree line, and guarded a mountain pass that was subject to frequent blizzards, as well as attacks from Frost Giants and various other cold weather beasties.  The Frost Eagles were the military order who manned the fort.

If you're not interested in this one, I won't feel bad.  I'll just take more cold medicine tonight and see if I can't come up with something better.

Edit:  Oh, and Knid, have you considered freelancing?  With your talent, I can't imagine it would be very hard for you to find a commission.


----------



## KnidVermicious (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks everyone.

Buttercup and everyone:Anyone can feel free to use these images for whatever they want.

Buttercup: Sure, I'd love to get paid for this. Problem is I'm doing all this work on computers and software I don't own (I'm at work and practicing/goofing off during lunch/free time. For me to legally purchase comparable programs would be over $1000 which is not going to happen right now. But I'll keep on practicing and maybe I'll make the leap. Thanks for the encouragement.

Fort of Frost Eagles....hmmmm......


----------



## KnidVermicious (Jan 3, 2003)

These are images re-posted from the thread "Any bored architects out there want to help design an elven bridge?" In that thread Chronosome asked if anyone would make a realistic drawing of a bridge over a river. He provided a sketch and this description:

"...Lago's Bridge, a beautiful glass bridge overlooking the River Iliaquar. I've got a sketch of the basic design, but I can't seem to make it "real". It's leaf-pillars are enourmous, standing about 150 feet tall, and it's got no railings...it's semitransparent and refracts light into a rainbow glow..."

Here is my first attempt:


----------



## KnidVermicious (Jan 3, 2003)

Chronosome then replied that he thought the pillars should be more curvaceous and the bridge itself should be glass, too.
Everyone should check out what Scorpio and Brak1 did. They had very different interpretations than I did. It was interesting to see how different people could 'realize' a rough black and white sketch in different ways.

Here is my second drawing:


----------



## KnidVermicious (Jan 3, 2003)

For Buttercup:

The Fortress of the Frost Eagles


----------



## KnidVermicious (Jan 3, 2003)

And in color.

EDIT: Just realized I posted the same image twice. Deleted and posted the correct image about 3 posts down.


----------



## KnidVermicious (Jan 3, 2003)

Another view of the Fortress of the Frost Eagles


----------



## KnidVermicious (Jan 3, 2003)

And in color


----------



## Buttercup (Jan 3, 2003)

Knid, that is just plain awesome.  Really, really cool!


----------



## KnidVermicious (Jan 6, 2003)

This is the correct image from above. Front color view of the Fortress of the Frost Eagles.


----------



## brak1 (Jan 6, 2003)

Nice stuff!  I like the watercolor feel you give the finished work, as opposed to the kind of static, "dead" feel I usually see in CAD stuff.  

What do you do the colors in?


----------



## Aldymnor (Jan 7, 2003)

I love that ice fortress thing.  Very cool.


----------



## KnidVermicious (Jan 7, 2003)

To Brak1:

I use a program called Piranesi. I get the watercolor effect by covering the picture with the sepia paper color and then using a "paintbrush" style brush to do several layers of a color restore. These layers are blended with the "paper" layer to create the muted and washed out look.


----------



## Chronosome (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## KnidVermicious (Jan 8, 2003)

Very nice Chronosome.

This is a temple-type building I've been fiddling with. Inspired by the Hagia Sophia in Istanbul.


----------



## KnidVermicious (Jan 8, 2003)

Here's a new painting style I wanted to try. Sepia pencil.


----------



## KnidVermicious (Jan 8, 2003)

And finally, here it is in color.

C'mon people, throw some more ideas at me!


----------



## brak1 (Jan 8, 2003)

Alright, what the hey, here's an concept:

The place is called The Spike and it is a town built on the sides of a basaltic volcano.  The steep sides have necessitated that the buildings are built on concentric rings of wooden platforms spiralling up the side, petering out the higher up you go (and the steeper it gets).  Stairways connect the various levels.  

Please feel free to ignore this, but the offer was too good to pass up!


----------



## KnidVermicious (Jan 9, 2003)

I'll post a few more quick things I did from existing models.

A close up view of the temple in sepia.


----------



## KnidVermicious (Jan 9, 2003)

Same view in color.


----------



## KnidVermicious (Jan 9, 2003)

A new view of Nexus Tower #2 in black and white

Yes, I like Hugh Ferris.


----------



## KnidVermicious (Jan 9, 2003)

The same in sepia.


----------



## KnidVermicious (Jan 9, 2003)

The same view in color.


----------



## KnidVermicious (Jan 9, 2003)

Brak1: Interesting. Sounds challenging. Give me a little time and I'll see what I can do. I already have a few ideas.

Everyone else: Two questions 1) Does anyone want to see close ups or different views of any of the things I've done previously? 2) I like to do one color and one 'sketchy' version of each image. Do you like the sepia or the black and white versions? Or both? They are very easy to do, as I basically just color/texture the image and use filters to create the three effects of color, sepia, and pencil black and white.

I like requests, as long as nobody needs 'em in a big hurry (though close-ups or new angles of existing things are easy and quick).


----------



## JDragon (Jan 9, 2003)

Knid,

Any possibility of getting floor plans (even basic ones) to go with the great pics?

It would be great if I could throw down a pic of an important building and then have the plans to go along.

JDragon


----------



## KnidVermicious (Jan 10, 2003)

As JDragon requested I am attempting to do some floor plans. This is an experiment, so we'll see what happens.

This is the first floor of the temple. I tried to include a 5' grid, but the image is too large to tell.


----------



## KnidVermicious (Jan 10, 2003)

Here is one wing of the temple blown up. It's radially symmetric so all the other wings look exactly the same. Hopefully the 5' grid will work better on this. Of course, I don't know how anyone will scale this pic.

Any tips or suggestions?


----------



## KnidVermicious (Jan 10, 2003)

I've decided that going back to do floor plans for the buildings I've created so far would be way too difficult. However, it is a good idea, and I will design all of my new projects with that in mind. If I design in floor plans from the beginning it will be fairly easy to create the images at the end.

I would still like to hear comments on the style of the above plans to help me make better ones in the future.


----------



## Arravis (Jan 10, 2003)

These are amazing...  bravo!


----------



## Buttercup (Jan 10, 2003)

Since you asked, Knid, I really love the pen-and-ink look.  Sometimes, though, it makes some detail harder to see.  The color images are attractive too.  I guess the sepia is my least favorite, because it looks machine done, whereas the other versions don't look that way as much.  

Your work is really good, Knid.

Now, since you said you wanted more ideas, how about this:  I was thinking about an enclosed garden that was part of a palace complex.  Maybe a place the monarch had set aside for the fey folk with whom he has entered into some sort of mutual protection agreement.  It would be walled all around, with no entry or exit except through the palace, unless you can fly.  It would have lots of beautiful flowers, maybe some trees and shrubery with fey houses built into or around them.  It would need to look magical somehow.  I'm not sure how you would do that.


----------



## KnidVermicious (Jan 17, 2003)

Buttercup and Brak1: I've started working on your ideas. It'll probably take me a while, though.

Here's some quick new stuff. With floor plans! And Kung Fu grip!

A wizard's country villa:


----------



## KnidVermicious (Jan 17, 2003)

Front in color


----------



## KnidVermicious (Jan 17, 2003)

Black and white perspective 1


----------



## KnidVermicious (Jan 17, 2003)

color perspective 1


----------



## KnidVermicious (Jan 17, 2003)

View of the back in black and white


----------



## KnidVermicious (Jan 17, 2003)

View of the back in color


----------



## KnidVermicious (Jan 17, 2003)

And now the plans. I numbered the rooms, and these are what I think they would be. Of course, you can interpret it any way you want.

1. Entry
2. Entrance Hall
3. Great Hall
4. Stair Landing
5. Servants Area
6. Kitchen
7-8. Chef's Quarters
9. Store Room
10. Parlor
11. Entrance Hall, 2d Floor
12-15. Guest Rooms
16. Master Bedroom
17. Study
18. Library
19. Laboratory
20. Observation Room
21-23. Guest Rooms
24-26. Servant's Quarters
27-28. Guest Rooms
29. Magical Storage
30. Spellcasting Deck


----------



## KnidVermicious (Jan 17, 2003)

1st floor


----------



## KnidVermicious (Jan 17, 2003)

2d floor


----------



## KnidVermicious (Jan 17, 2003)

3rd and 4th floor-The Tower


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 17, 2003)

two words: incredibly incredible!

All of these are really great! I especially like that harp entrance.


----------



## Buttercup (Jan 18, 2003)

Knid, you kick butt!  I love the floor plans.  I do believe I'll be saving these to my hard drive.


----------



## Aldymnor (Jan 24, 2003)

<sigh> these are just awesome.


----------



## KnidVermicious (Jan 27, 2003)

Alright. I finally finished a drawing of The Spike that Brak1 suggested. I tried lots of different ideas and banged my head against creating it in 3d. Finally, I just cheated. These are not derived from 3d models. I just painted them with Piranesi. I've found that for  background/landscape or organic pieces, its far easier to fake it than to 3d it.

Buttercup, I will begin work on your protected garden idea next.

The Spike in black and white:


----------



## KnidVermicious (Jan 27, 2003)

The Spike in color:


----------



## brak1 (Jan 27, 2003)

Hey Knid, sorry to give you a headache!  (Well, what with all that headbanging...)  I knew it would be insanely tough to try and build in 3d.

This 2d version looks fantastic, though.  Gives a great sense of the scale and the clustered-together buildings.  Great job, as always.  Thanks for goin' at it!


----------



## Buttercup (Jan 28, 2003)

knid, I love the Spike!  I'm going to have to use it in a future campaign, I think.


----------



## seasong (Jan 29, 2003)

KnidVermicious, I just wanted to let you know that I'm using the tower picture (the original one, drawn in line art, from 3/4 above view) in a horror solo campaign I'm running. The player (and the people watching) loved it!


----------



## KnidVermicious (Jan 31, 2003)

Seasong: Glad you liked it. Feel free to use whatever you want of mine.

Buttercup: Here you go. The fey preserve palace. This was fairly challenging. The building was easy (but time consuming) but once again I had to "fake" the trees. I used some of the cutouts provided with Piranesi. They aren't 3D, they're just 2d stamps I added when I was coloring.  Also, I didn't do any black and white because it did not capture the look very well at all.


----------



## KnidVermicious (Jan 31, 2003)

And here are the floor plans for the palace starting with the garden/fey area. They don't exactly match the perspective drawing, but I tried to keep it close.


----------



## KnidVermicious (Jan 31, 2003)

1st floor.


----------



## KnidVermicious (Jan 31, 2003)

2d floor


----------



## KnidVermicious (Jan 31, 2003)

3rd floor


----------



## KnidVermicious (Jan 31, 2003)

And here is the list of rooms. Once again, feel free to change/interpret anything you want. I just used the list to organize and try to make the plans realistic.

1   entrance hall
2   dining room
3   throne/ballroom
4   kitchen
5   pantry
6   wine cellar
7   laundry
8-9 servants quarters
10  parlor
11  meeting room
12  guarded hall
13  gate room
14-17 officer's quarters
18  barracks
19-20 officer's quarters
21-22 armories
23 landing
24 library
25 entertaining hall
26 study
27 conservatory
28 landing
29 landing
30-42 minor guest quarters
43 landing
44-56 minor guest quarters
57 landing
58-60 royal apartments
61 landing
62-64 royal apartments
65 landing
66-72 major guest quarters
73 landing
74 servant's section
75-85 servant's quarters


----------



## Buttercup (Feb 1, 2003)

Knid, that's just beautiful.  You do great work!


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Feb 1, 2003)

Great pics, Knid!  I hav only one request: Could you make some that are on a more "realistic" scale?  The one thing that always gets me with D&D maps is how the size of buildings is so much bigger than actual medieval structures...


----------



## Storminator (Feb 1, 2003)

Knid, are you still taking requests?

My game has a Bardic College I'd like to see. It was made by ancient wizards, with materials that could do what ever you wanted. They made a "tree" of many translucent greens. 

Four branches at the compass points come out at near right angles from the trunk, then curve up. At the tops of the curves are platforms the bards can play from. Above the four branches is another set of four branches, set 45 degrees off of the first set. These also end in platforms, this set rising slightly higher than the first set. The trunk continues up to the level of the highest platforms, then breaks into 24 small branches that fan out from the trunk and then rejoin at the apex. Near the top of each branch is a hole.

Unknown to the cities current residents, the entire structure is also an enormous pipe organ...

All told about 25 stories high.

Whatcha think?

(no need for a floor plan if you decide to do it...)

PS


----------



## haiiro (Feb 1, 2003)

Knid, your work is excellent -- some of it is downright _amazing_. I love the first tall tower, the Gates of Strength and Song, and the Garden -- wow. 

I'm also floored that you're giving these pieces away. From what I've seen thus far, your work is easily good enough to be in print.

That said, here's an idea for you, if you are still taking requests:

Asmon Citadel consists of three separate areas: the Rack, a stocky, functional fortified keep; Virkune Keep, a lofty castle with and outer curtain wall; and the Citadel, a complex of caves and outcroppings cut from the living rock.

Seen from the side, and progressing from left to right, the Rack sits at the base of a large hill, with a bare arc of roadway leading from its interior up the hill to the entrance of Virkune Keep (totally exposed along its entire length). Virkune sits atop the hill, and a covered bridgeway leads from a tall interior tower to the side of a near-sheer mountain. The Citadel is carved into the caves that the bridge opens into, and from the outside appears as arrow-loops, protruding natural battlements, etc. The bulk of the Citadel sits about halfway up the peak (several hundred feet up), which remains near-sheer all the way to the top.

In terms of appearance, the Rack is all function -- thick walls, low towers, very defensive. Virkune is more "fantastic," although still solidly defensive. The Citadel looks like an evil beehive from the outside, full of scabrous holes (but also easy to miss from the outside). All three were built by different groups, and expanded and connected fairly recently.

I hope that makes sense. It all fits together in my head, of course.  Thank you in advance, should you have time to work this one up.


----------



## KnidVermicious (Feb 3, 2003)

Here's a quick one.  Much more 'low-fantasy' scale for KidCharlemagne. A fortified house or a ranger station somewhere deep in the woods.

Black and White


----------



## KnidVermicious (Feb 3, 2003)

In color.


----------



## KnidVermicious (Feb 3, 2003)

Floor plan


----------



## KnidVermicious (Feb 3, 2003)

The rooms are:

1-reinforced gate
2-well
3-reinforced door covered by arrow slits to sides
4-common room
5-kitchen
6-bunkroom
7-storeroom
8-stables

Haiiro and Storminator: I will start working on your ideas. I always enjoy requests as long as nobody needs 'em in a hurry.


----------



## haiiro (Feb 3, 2003)

KnidVermicious said:
			
		

> *Haiiro and Storminator: I will start working on your ideas. I always enjoy requests as long as nobody needs 'em in a hurry. *




I'll be thrilled regardless of how long it takes you.


----------



## Storminator (Feb 4, 2003)

haiiro said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'll be thrilled regardless of how long it takes you.  *




Ditto!

Thanks Knid.

PS


----------



## KnidVermicious (Feb 6, 2003)

For Storminator: The Bardic College


This was quite challenging. I don't think I managed to capture the "organic" feel I was striving for. CAD can be very limited when you try to create curvy, sinuous objects. It was fun though, and I learned a few things about extruding splines (which sounds dirty, but isn't) and had some more fun with boolean functions. I think the best part about doing these architecture projects is that I am getting a much stronger grasp of working in 3D.

Anyway. Bardic College black and white


----------



## KnidVermicious (Feb 6, 2003)

In color


----------



## KnidVermicious (Feb 6, 2003)

Closer pic in black and white


----------



## KnidVermicious (Feb 6, 2003)

Close up in color


----------



## Storminator (Feb 6, 2003)

Knid! That's awesome!

Very cool. Hey, can you do it with the background buildings half size?

Thanks a bunch!

PS


----------



## haiiro (Feb 7, 2003)

Nifty. Very nifty. 

The thing I've enjoyed most about the requests you've drawn up is that you manage to be accurate -- meticulously so -- as well as interpretive. I would imagine this to be a hard balance to strike, and IMO it's a hallmark of real talent.


----------



## Kilmore (Feb 7, 2003)

Whoa... now that bardic college is way phat.  Certainly a centerpiece of the city, I would think.

Just one little thing about the floor plans.  The bottom floors seem to have a lot more wide open spaces than the upper floors.  That leaves me wondering about the support for the upper floors.  This is of course, fantasy, so I will quickly accept "That's Magic!" as reasonable, and I would have to say that the feat itself would be visually striking on the ground floor.


----------



## KnidVermicious (Feb 7, 2003)

To Kilmore: Yeah, I doubt these buildings are structurally sound. I'm not an architect or an engineer so I guess I haven't paid much attention.  I usually keep all the walls at the same thickness, although in real life they would be different thicknesses and probably thicker than I have them. More of a graphic thing for me I guess. Plus as KidCharlemagne has pointed out, these buildings are much more massive than real medieval buildings. So, uh...yeah it's magic.


For Storminator: Did a few more pics of the College. Scaled the city buildings to half size. 

Side view in black and white


----------



## KnidVermicious (Feb 7, 2003)

Side view in color


----------



## KnidVermicious (Feb 7, 2003)

Another close up in black and white.


----------



## KnidVermicious (Feb 7, 2003)

Close up in color. With teeny-tiny little scale figures in it.


----------



## Storminator (Feb 7, 2003)

Kilmore said:
			
		

> *Whoa... now that bardic college is way phat.  Certainly a centerpiece of the city, I would think.
> 
> Just one little thing about the floor plans.  The bottom floors seem to have a lot more wide open spaces than the upper floors.  That leaves me wondering about the support for the upper floors.  This is of course, fantasy, so I will quickly accept "That's Magic!" as reasonable, and I would have to say that the feat itself would be visually striking on the ground floor. *




It's even better than that! It's lost magic. Back in the day wizards made an incredible array of materials, and used them to make buildings in most any shape they wanted. Since the apocolypse wizards are reviled, distrusted, and slain on sight. And naturally, all those cool materials are no longer available.

There's a section of the city, the Mage Quarter, when the residents cannibalize buildings to get at the amazing materials. Which turned out to be a great adventure hook, which my Pcs are currently exploring...

PS


----------



## KnidVermicious (Feb 7, 2003)

A black and white view from below


----------



## KnidVermicious (Feb 7, 2003)

Same view in color


----------



## Storminator (Feb 7, 2003)

Heh. I posted right in the middle of your posting!

Thanks for the pics Knid, those are really cool. I'll be forwarding them off to my game group ASAP.

PS


----------



## brak1 (Feb 7, 2003)

That Bardic College is the coolest damn thing I ever saw.  

Knid, you have GOT to try sending some material out to some gaming publishers.  You're just too good with this stuff.


----------



## KnidVermicious (Feb 7, 2003)

To haiiro: Thanks. I do try to be accurate. My training was less "art" and more "try to show this design as its going to look when completed". 

I will try to get to Asmon Citadel next week.


----------



## KnidVermicious (Feb 7, 2003)

Geez, I'm posting too slow. I didn't realize everyone would be looking at the things as I was posting them.

Thanks brak1. The problem is that since I don't own any of this software (doing it at work) I couldn't really undertake any projects for pay. My employers would not be happy if I was using all their expensive equipment to make money on the side. Maybe when my financial situation is a little better I can look into getting my own personal copies. Unless somebody wants to front me $1000? Anybody? 

Anyway, doing it for free is fun and I enjoy getting the chance to practice and create.


----------



## KnidVermicious (Feb 10, 2003)

Here's some more quick stuff. I have the great pleasure of playing in KidCharlemagne's campaign and this is the Temple of Reksus we uh.."investigated" this Sunday.

If anyone noticed my alter-ego in KidC's game is Gavin. I wanted to keep that ID seperate from my art ID. If you look on the first page you can see where I accidentaly posted as Gavin, deleted the message, and then tried to cover up my stupidity. So now you know my big secret.

Anyway here it is


----------



## KnidVermicious (Feb 10, 2003)

Another one.


----------



## KnidVermicious (Feb 10, 2003)

And one more.


----------



## KnidVermicious (Feb 12, 2003)

More stuff for KidCharlemagne. 

haiiro: Asmon Citadel will take a bit (it's actually 3 projects) but I am almost done with the Rack.


A "map" of the Temple of Reksus


----------



## KnidVermicious (Feb 12, 2003)

A bird's eye view of the Temple complex


----------



## KnidVermicious (Feb 12, 2003)

A black and white perspective of a long hall of columns (which we skipped in the game by Dimensional Folding to the top of the main temple building)


----------



## KnidVermicious (Feb 12, 2003)

Color version


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Feb 12, 2003)

Wow, that's pretty awesome!  It looks just like my own crappy little perspective drawing, except cool rather than crappy!

It's a good thing I only just now found out who you were, Knid, since otherwise I'd have been keeping you busy with requests for my game, and not giving you the time to do other people's work!  

It's also good I found out now, cause I was just about to post details about the NEXT place you're going and ask you to draw it up...  It would be no good giving details about dungeons unknowingly to one of the players!  Tricksy, he is, tricksy...


----------



## KnidVermicious (Feb 12, 2003)

Finally a view of the statues. I'm rather proud of how these turned out. CAD is not an easy platform for making "people", even statues. I think these turned out pretty good.


----------



## haiiro (Feb 12, 2003)

KnidVermicious said:
			
		

> *haiiro: Asmon Citadel will take a bit (it's actually 3 projects) but I am almost done with the Rack.*




Trust me: I'm not worried about how long it takes you. I had imagined you'd just do a side-on view of all three parts and leave it at that -- and that would be more than enough.

It sounds like you're going into greater detail, though, and I'm certainly not going to complain.


----------



## KnidVermicious (Feb 21, 2003)

to haiiro: I finally finished the Asmon Citadel. The Citadel was difficult. I couldn't really get "caves" to work so I concentrated on the "evil beehive" look that you mentioned. I will post two views of the entire complex and then views of each building seperately.


----------



## KnidVermicious (Feb 21, 2003)

Oh yeah, in case anyone missed it, I created a gallery in the art gallery. I had to delete my first one because I created it when I was not logged in. Lost my spot on the first page, too, dagnabit. Anyway, all the stuff there is in this thread, but it is easier to look at. If there any pics that people think I should add just let me know.




KnidVermicious-Fantasy Architecture Gallery 

Asmon Citadel in color


----------



## KnidVermicious (Feb 21, 2003)

Another view of the full complex in black and white


----------



## KnidVermicious (Feb 21, 2003)

Same view in color-deleted 'cus I didn't like how it turned out. Posted new image later in thread


----------



## KnidVermicious (Feb 21, 2003)

Now the individual buildings. From the bottom up.

The Rack in black and white.


----------



## KnidVermicious (Feb 21, 2003)

The Rack in color


----------



## KnidVermicious (Feb 21, 2003)

Virkune Keep in black and white


----------



## KnidVermicious (Feb 21, 2003)

Virkune Keep in color


----------



## KnidVermicious (Feb 21, 2003)

Finally, the Citadel in black and white


----------



## KnidVermicious (Feb 21, 2003)

The Citadel in color


----------



## KnidVermicious (Feb 21, 2003)

Re-done front view in color


----------



## KnowTheToe (Feb 21, 2003)

These are really good.  I enjoy that you put different versions of the same drawing because each one gives a unique mood of the arcitecture.


----------



## Buttercup (Feb 21, 2003)

Knid, you're amazing. 

I want you to know that because of the fortress you made for me, I've completely changed the direction of my campaign.  I've got a fairly long and complex adventure based at the fort, half a dozen possible side quests, a potential invasion by a goblin army (roll a d20!) four new NPCs that are going to be very interesting, and the excuse to literally drop my players into a whole new world where they will be confronted with races, cultures and monsters they've never seen before!

They aren't going to know what hit them (insert evil rat bastard laugh here) and it's all because of you.   You are my muse.

And these new images of the Asmon Citadel are going to find their way into my world too.  I can feel the creative juices starting to flow....


----------



## KnidVermicious (Feb 21, 2003)

Wow. I'm glad you like.


----------



## brak1 (Feb 21, 2003)

Always great stuff, Knid.  I find myself wishing I could zoom in on these, because I know I'm missing fantastic details (like the curly bits at each end of the bridge).


----------



## KnidVermicious (Feb 21, 2003)

Just for brak1, here are a few closer shots


Virkune Keep bridge in black and white


----------



## KnidVermicious (Feb 21, 2003)

Bridge in color


----------



## KnidVermicious (Feb 21, 2003)

Close up of Virkune Keep in black and white


----------



## KnidVermicious (Feb 21, 2003)

Close up of Virkune Keep in color

Anybody want to see anything else?

Also, I've finished all the requests, anyone have any new ones?


----------



## Buttercup (Feb 21, 2003)

Here's a suggestion, but if anyone else asks you for something, do theirs first.  And if you don't like this one, you don't have to do it.  You've already been very generous to me.

A crystal temple rising out of the water in a lake.  The temple is dedicated to a goddess of water and sky, and so the temple walls reflect both.  It's got 6 tall bell towers, each with several bells at different levels.  There is one door into the temple, but no causeway to get to it, since they really don't want visitors.


----------



## KnidVermicious (Feb 21, 2003)

Buttercup: When you say "several bells at different levels" do you mean the towers are different heights? or that they are all the same and each has several layers of bells?


----------



## haiiro (Feb 21, 2003)

Your rendition of Asmon Citadel is flat-out _amazing_. This totally rocks. 

You hit the nail on the head, then shined it up and added your own touches, and it looks fantastic. My favorite details, in no particular order:

- the little curlicues under the bridge between Virkune and the Citadel
- the covered bridge theme in Virkune, with the cross of bridges spanning the open areas
- the sense of scale and power conveyed by the "gate's eye view" -- it's like being there, and that's quite a sensation
- seeing how small things look in the first overview picture, and then realizing how large they would actually be as you zoom in on the individual elements

I tried to keep my original description vague enough that you could use it as a starting point and then run with it, and you did this brilliantly. You brought out so many little details that I never would have thought of -- like the wrap-around cliff edges flanking the Citadel -- and certainly would never have been able to visualize at this level of detail.

This is awesome -- and Buttercup is right: it makes me think of lots of new ideas, new details, NPCs, stories and other elements that come out of being able to _see it_ (and see it from so many different angles).

Thank you very, _very_ much. I checked this thread several times a day since you starting working on this, and the end result was everything I thought it would be. Wow.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Feb 21, 2003)

haiiro said:
			
		

> *
> This is awesome -- and Buttercup is right: it makes me think of lots of new ideas, new details, NPCs, stories and other elements that come out of being able to see it (and see it from so many different angles).
> *




This actually brings up an interesting point - I've always used visualization techniques to spark my ideas in adventures - I'll often sketch out the area that an encounter is to happen and find that it does just what you say, bringing new ideas, stories, even NPC's to mind.


----------



## haiiro (Feb 22, 2003)

Kid Charlemagne said:
			
		

> *This actually brings up an interesting point - I've always used visualization techniques to spark my ideas in adventures - I'll often sketch out the area that an encounter is to happen and find that it does just what you say, bringing new ideas, stories, even NPC's to mind. *




Oddly enough, despite the fact that visualization is tremendously important to me as a DM (and player), I've never really thought about sketching things specifically to get ideas from them. About all I can draw in a gaming context is treasure -- I usually draw the magic items the party finds, but I don't really do it to get ideas.

Interesting. I wish I had more doodling talent, because that sounds like a good idea, Kid Charlemagne.


----------



## Buttercup (Feb 22, 2003)

KnidVermicious said:
			
		

> *Buttercup: When you say "several bells at different levels" do you mean the towers are different heights? or that they are all the same and each has several layers of bells? *




The second one.  I was thinking of the tower like this:

Roof
Bell chamber
Bell chamber
Bell chamber
plain tower wall


----------



## KnidVermicious (Feb 25, 2003)

Buttercup: here's the Crystal Temple. This was fun. I really tried to emphasize the "crystal" and used lots of cut-glass style edges and such. Also had some fun with reflections. 

Crystal Temple in black and white


----------



## KnidVermicious (Feb 25, 2003)

In color


----------



## KnidVermicious (Feb 25, 2003)

Front view in black and white


----------



## KnidVermicious (Feb 25, 2003)

Front in color


----------



## KnidVermicious (Feb 25, 2003)

Close view in black and white


----------



## KnidVermicious (Feb 25, 2003)

Close view in color


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 25, 2003)

This is awesome stuff, sheesh, man do good stuff, it is cool and interesting to see


----------



## KnidVermicious (Feb 26, 2003)

Thanks Tokiwong.

I was looking at the crystal temple and I thought, "Oops. I should have put some steps or something at the base. Now it just juts right out of the water. Even the doors go straight to the water." Then I thought, "Well maybe that's how they keep people out. They only allow people to enter by bringing boats in through the doors. Yeah, that's the ticket."


I'm done with all current projects. Anybody have any new requests?


----------



## mistergone (Feb 27, 2003)

Ooh! Me! I have a request! But it's a little off the track... I'd like to see a headquarters for my superhero team. Yeah, modern superheroes. If modern is not your thing, it's okay. Basically, the HQ is a big skyscraper, that has a wide base, and narrows towards the top. It's really tall, like Sears Tower tall, but it doesn't look like the Sears Tower, I don't honestly know what it looks like. If it was real, it would sit in the place of the TransAmerica building in San Francisco, but it doens't look like that building either. The hero team is called "Vigilance" and the building is called "Vigil Tower". Both were named after the world's greatest hero, a woman that called herself Vigil who gave her life in 1985 saving the Earth. I'd imagined there would be a small memorial to her in front of the building, a statue of a woman surrounded by a circular walkway. Somewhere along the face of the building is a large hangar bay that they lauch their super jet from, but it wouldn't likely face the front. Otherwise, the details are all up to you.


----------



## KnidVermicious (Feb 27, 2003)

Modern is cool. Heck, it'll probably be easier. All these programs are designed for creating modern buildings anyway. I'll give it a try.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 28, 2003)

*The Ebon Throne*

My idea is a citadel made of a black stone, nestled amidts a high moor, the vaulted walls surround the main structure which is a central tower surrounded by three tall spires of black crystal, and several interior structures, if you need more info let me know... just an idea that struck me


----------



## Buttercup (Feb 28, 2003)

Knid, the crystal temple is beautiful!  (Sorry I didn't respond sooner, I've been on a CRPG jag and haven't spent much time online!)  I love how the blue tint makes it look like it's reflecting sky and water!


----------



## KnidVermicious (Feb 28, 2003)

Tokiwong: My brain is failing me today. What do you mean by "high moor" and "vaulted walls"?


----------



## KnidVermicious (Feb 28, 2003)

mistergone: Here is Vigil Tower. This was a hoot to do. I got to try out some new effects and textures. There are 4 sets of black and white and color and then two "bonus" pictures that I did 'cus I was fiddlin' around.


Vigil Tower in black and white


----------



## KnidVermicious (Feb 28, 2003)

Vigil Tower in color


----------



## KnidVermicious (Feb 28, 2003)

Another view of Vigil Tower in black and white


----------



## KnidVermicious (Feb 28, 2003)

Another view of Vigil Tower in color


----------



## KnidVermicious (Feb 28, 2003)

Vigil Tower from the street in black and white


----------



## KnidVermicious (Feb 28, 2003)

Vigil Tower from the street in color


----------



## KnidVermicious (Feb 28, 2003)

Vigil Tower from behind in black and white. You can see the hangar opening near the top.


----------



## KnidVermicious (Feb 28, 2003)

Vigil Tower rear in color


----------



## KnidVermicious (Feb 28, 2003)

Here's the first bonus pic. I was screwing around with some of Piranesi's tools and I ended up with this. Vigil Tower at night:


----------



## KnidVermicious (Feb 28, 2003)

And finally, the drawing I had the most fun with. I hope you can find a use for this in your game, mistergone:


----------



## mistergone (Feb 28, 2003)

*wow*

WOW. Oh man. Well, guess what? That's exactly what Vigil Tower looks like. I hadn't even considered the surrounding cityscape, that's awesome to have that in there. Very cool. Can you imagine that whole building for less than 10 people to run around in? I like the park areas on either side too, nice touch. Once again, I find myself mourning the days when I used to think outside the box enough so as to find different ways for things to look. Like I would never have sonsidered the building to set at that angle with an L-shaped foundation. Good good job.

Oh yeah and the blueprints... oh man.. that's just too much, my head imploded when I saw that. That will get a ton of use. Heck, that could have been the only view of the tower, and I would have been happy. Excellent.


----------



## Kryndal Levik (Mar 4, 2003)

Wow- I've been watching this thread for a while, but when I saw that last set of images (Vigil Tower) I had to comment- absolutely spectacular!


----------



## KnidVermicious (Mar 4, 2003)

Thanks Kryndal.

Tokiwong: I've started on the Ebon Throne.

Speaking of thrones. Here's a quick little thing I did that was inspired by the Iron Throne from George Martin's "Song of Fire and Ice" series.

Throne in black and white


----------



## KnidVermicious (Mar 4, 2003)

Throne in color


----------



## Buttercup (Mar 5, 2003)

Knid, the Vigil Tower is wonderful as usual, but those blueprints, WOW!  I love 'em.  A few more of those and I'd have to run a D20 Modern game.  Heh.  I think I'll just toss them all onto the old hard drive for a rainy day.

Actually, I'm thinking of burning all the images from this thread onto a CD.  I don't want to lose any of them.


----------



## Kryndal Levik (Mar 5, 2003)

Funny you say that- I was tempted to get a d20 Modern "Supers" campaign rolling just to be able to use the tower images, too...


----------



## NoOneofConsequence (Mar 5, 2003)

*I think I'm in love!*

I've just discovered this thread and I have to say I'm utterly blown away. I was thinking - "hey these are cool!" - came the bardic colllege and I nearly fell off my chair. And they keep getting better and better.

Knid, if you're still taking requests I'm sure I can come up with some stuff. Your work is absolutely fantastic. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mistergone (Mar 5, 2003)

Kryndal Levik said:
			
		

> *Funny you say that- I was tempted to get a d20 Modern "Supers" campaign rolling just to be able to use the tower images, too...  *




Oh no no... get "Mutants & Masterminds" for supers. Accept nothing else.


----------



## KnidVermicious (Mar 5, 2003)

NoOneofConsequence: I'm working on one thing for Tokiwong, but I'm still taking requests.

I'd be happy to do more modern stuff. It's a nice change of pace.


----------



## Krug (Mar 5, 2003)

WOWWWWWWW.  freaking amazing...


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Mar 5, 2003)

Hey, Knid, here's a request for you...

A two-level stepped pyramid, made of a blackish-purple stone (feel free to play with that color if it doesn't translate well).  The Bottom "step" of the pyramid is about 160' on all sides, with slightly angled walls (steeper than a typical pyramid), and 40' tall.  

The second "step" is about 100' on all sides, with similarly angled walls, also 40' tall.  In one side of the second step is an entrance, about 20' wide and 20' tall, with a long ramp leading down to ground level (Cutting through part of the lower "step").  Not too terribly steep of a stair, maybe 25 to 30 degrees of angle.

The back part of the structure butts right up against a mountainside - a very icy and snowy mountainside...

Think you can get that done by, oh, say....   A week from Sunday?


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 5, 2003)

*Here's a wild request!*

Knid, dude... Vigil Tower is so cool.  You have a real flare for this stuff.

Anyway, on to my request.  I'd like you to draw a few of my fantasy towns/cities in 3D format.  And I've even got maps for you.

First up, the halfling community of Leverkan.  This community isn't compleltely dug into the ground like a standard halfling community.  The material used IS mostly wood and and sod however.

The bridge is made out of solid stone (regardless of the color I used in the map).

The coomunity is VERY rural and is set in my World of Kulan campaign setting.  It is located in southern part of the continent where it is semi-tropical.  The community is located inland and the surrounding terrain is rolling plains/savanna.

Note the small waterfall right of the bridge.  The terrian is  definitely more rugged there.

Almost all of the sturctures are one level.  Only Numbers 1, 7, 10 and 14 have two levels.

So what do you say Knid, think you can do it?

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## KnidVermicious (Mar 5, 2003)

KidCharlemagne: I can definitely get it done by our next session.

Knightfall1972: I'll give it a try. It's going to take some time, though. I have to finish Tokiwong's and KidC's first, and there are a lot of buildings on yours. Give me a few weeks though. I'm interested to see how a whole town will work out.

OK, I can't take any more requests until I finish these three. These should keep me busy for a few weeks.


edit:
NoOneofConsequence:If you think of something, post it and I'll put you fourth on the list, since you already asked.


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 5, 2003)

KnidVermicious said:
			
		

> *Knightfall1972: I'll give it a try. It's going to take some time, though. I have to finish Tokiwong's and KidC's first, and there are a lot of buildings on yours. Give me a few weeks though. I'm interested to see how a whole town will work out.*




That's alright, take your time.  And if you have any questions then feel free to e-mail me.  (And aren't you glad I didn't ask you to draw one of my cities! )

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Aldymnor (Mar 6, 2003)

Oh you Knid, you are vile and vermicious!
You are slimy and soggy and squishous!

<loving the artwork>


----------



## KnidVermicious (Mar 7, 2003)

Here is the Ebon Throne for Tokiwong. Mmmm...crenellacious...


----------



## KnidVermicious (Mar 7, 2003)

Ebon Throne again. For some reason this one looked much better in black and white than in color.


----------



## KnidVermicious (Mar 7, 2003)

Ebon Throne from above in color


----------



## KnidVermicious (Mar 7, 2003)

Ebon Throne from above black and white


----------



## KnidVermicious (Mar 7, 2003)

Here are two versions of KidCharlemagne's step pyramid.

Prototype


----------



## KnidVermicious (Mar 7, 2003)

Final version


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 8, 2003)

KnidVermicious said:
			
		

> *Ebon Throne again. For some reason this one looked much better in black and white than in color. *




This view of the Ebon Throne is my favorite.  Great job, Knid!

Cheers!

KF72

p.s.  Step pyramid was cool too.


----------



## The Grey Dwarf (Mar 9, 2003)

*speechless*


----------



## KnidVermicious (Mar 10, 2003)

Knightfall1972: I've started Leverkan, but I have a question. I'm using the map as a starting point, but I'm having trouble figuring out the scale. Can you give me the real world dimensions of something on the map (like the width of the road) so I can use that as a base? Also, as this is a halfling village, I would assume everything (ceilings, doors, windows, etc.) would be scaled at around half size. Is this correct?


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 11, 2003)

KnidVermicious said:
			
		

> *I've started Leverkan, but I have a question. I'm using the map as a starting point, but I'm having trouble figuring out the scale. Can you give me the real world dimensions of something on the map (like the width of the road) so I can use that as a base? *




That's a good question, I'm not exactly sure.  I'd say that the roads are roughly 20 feet wide.  After all, halflings might be small but this village is on a major road and taller races do pas through here.  Even though the main road, that goes through the village from north to south, doesn't look it, it should be wider, at least 25 feet across.



			
				KnidVermicious said:
			
		

> *Also, as this is a halfling village, I would assume everything (ceilings, doors, windows, etc.) would be scaled at around half size. Is this correct? *




Correct for all except numbers 2, 8, 9, 16 and 18.  Those often see "tall" traffic (mostly visiting rakastas, not that you really need that info).

Number 2 on the map should be wider, it's kind of skewed on the map for some reason.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## KnidVermicious (Mar 11, 2003)

Tokiwong: I re-read your description of the Ebon Throne and realized you wanted the citadel to be of black stone. So here's a new rendering.


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 11, 2003)

KnidVermicious said:
			
		

> *Tokiwong: I re-read your description of the Ebon Throne and realized you wanted the citadel to be of black stone. So here's a new rendering. *




Wow, that's so cool.  Now if I can just find a use for it in MY campaign world.

Tokiwong, can you e-mail me about what the full story is about this structure?

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Bagpuss (Mar 11, 2003)

Sorry but I couldn't stop myself.


----------



## KnidVermicious (Mar 11, 2003)

Hey, a city's gotta pay the bills somehow, right? I should sell the naming rights to all these buildings. Corporate sponsorship is the future, after all.

Very nice.


----------



## KnidVermicious (Mar 14, 2003)

Knightfall1972: Here is Leverkan. This was pretty time consuming because I had to do each building. Though they weren't highly detailed, the windows and doors took time. I like the way it turned out, though. I still have problems with landscapes. Great slab cliffs like Asmon Citadel are fairly easy, but most other landforms I have to "fake" with color, which can be difficult. It usually works better as background.


The halfling village of Leverkan in black and white


----------



## KnidVermicious (Mar 14, 2003)

Leverkan in color


----------



## KnidVermicious (Mar 14, 2003)

Here's an interesting 'sketchy' look I got by just outlining the model with no color


----------



## KnidVermicious (Mar 14, 2003)

A closer view of Leverkan. I think these work better than the bird's-eye. They feel more "alive"


----------



## KnidVermicious (Mar 14, 2003)

Close up in color.

KKnightfall1972: Any other views you would like to see?


I'm open for requests again so bring 'em on.


----------



## Buttercup (Mar 14, 2003)

Knid, I don't know how many other forums you frequent here at EN World.  So you may not know about the City Project. Several of us are coordinating the construction of a city, which is named Mor's End, that will be useable as a campaign setting, or at the very least as a drop-in city for any campaign.  Anyway, we all agree that it would be very, very cool if you could do some buildings for us. 

So anyway, if you have time, can you wander over the the Plots & Places forum and check out some of the Mor's End threads?  Right now we're really just getting the thing off the ground, but we do have a map, a city history, several shops and other places of business, some fledgling guilds and a growing selection of NPCs.  If any of the work done so far sparked your imagination such that you wanted to create a building or two, we would be extremely grateful.  If it's not your cup of tea, that's ok too, we will understand.


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 14, 2003)

Wow, those pics are so cool.  Thanks so very much Knid.  As for other views of the village, more closeups from different angles.  For example, what you would see when first coming into the village from the north and/or the view of the village if you were standing in the middle of the bridge.

Anything, any new view is good!  

Cheers!

KF72

p.s.  I have couple of other requests but I have to think about them, so that I word them just right.  And they won't be as time consuming.


----------



## KnidVermicious (Mar 14, 2003)

Buttercup: While I haven't been following the Mor's End stuff too closely, I had thought it might be cool to contribute. So, yes, I would like to do some pictures. I have a few ideas, but any specific buildings  you want just let me know.

Knightfall1972: I'll do a few more close ups. Actually, the 2d picture above does show the town from the north. Do you want to see it from the other side, maybe?


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 14, 2003)

KnidVermicious said:
			
		

> *I'll do a few more close ups. Actually, the 2d picture above does show the town from the north. Do you want to see it from the other side, maybe? *




Yeah, I noticed that after I posted.  I didn't see where the perspective was coming from for that one at first.  But one from the other side would be cool too.

Anyway, here my next request...

_*Wind Keep*_
A floating castle, based on Rich Baker's excellent adventure from Dungeon #45, _Prism Keep_.  If you don't have that issue then let me know and I'll try to describe it to you in more detail.

Wind Keep is a large castle that floats over about half a mile over Lake Ragik (see attached map).  The magnificent crystalline castle is eerie and beautiful with towers of colorful glass delicate spires.  The keep glimmers in sunlight and is suspended in the air by a magic-infused cloud that is roughly 500 yards in diameter.  The cloud isn't solid all the way across; only the center supports weight.  About 100 yards from the edge, the cloud loses the ability to support solid material.

The castle is made from different types and colors of crystal and is roughly 330' across north to south and 290' across east to west.  Razor-sharp edges, sheets of chiseled glass, and dark, smokey quartz combine with weird, alien beauty.  Six great towers rise to spearlike points, each a different color: red, orange, yellow, green, blue, and purple.  The castle also has a tall, white central tower that exists both on the Material Plane and the Ethereal Plane.  When the White Tower is on the Ethereal the center of the castle is turned into a 100' octagonal courtyard of gray, misty glass.  From this vanatage point, the cloud underneath thins to the point of transparency, as if you were standing on thin air.  In the middle of the court is a smaller, 70' octagonal depression where the White tower would normally stand.  When the White tower is on the Material Plane it appears to be made of misty white crystal that sparkles brightly in the sunlight.

A clear crystal gate is centered between the yellow and green towers.  The doors are delicate curtains of clear crystal 20' high, flanked by cascading sheets of dark, glittering glass.  There aren't any handles, hinges and seams in the crystal gate, only a shining rune in the form of a sunburst.


----------



## KnidVermicious (Mar 14, 2003)

Some more views of Leverkan. A view from the south in black and white.


----------



## KnidVermicious (Mar 14, 2003)

View from the south in color.


----------



## KnidVermicious (Mar 14, 2003)

Looking north from the bridge in black and white


----------



## KnidVermicious (Mar 14, 2003)

View north from the bridge in color


----------



## KnidVermicious (Mar 14, 2003)

View south from the bridge in black and white


----------



## KnidVermicious (Mar 14, 2003)

View south from bridge in color


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 14, 2003)

KnidVermicious said:
			
		

> *View south from bridge in color *




That last one is my favorite!  Thanks again Knid!


----------



## Buttercup (Mar 15, 2003)

Knid, in this thread of the EN World city project, on page 3, some folks have posted pictures of various structures in the town.  These are mostly photos found on the web.  If you wanted to do your own versions of any of these, it would be really cool.  There is also a bridge that no one had found an image for.  It's probably going to be called Highbridge, and will run from an island in the river to one of the banks.  It has to be high enough for ships to pass under, or else it could be a drawbridge, I suppose.  Would you be interested in playing around with that idea when you get a chance?

Generally, the geography thread might interest you.

Thanks!


----------



## Kilmore (Mar 16, 2003)

Hey Knid.   

Just thought I'd let you know that you've given me the architecture bug.  New buildings in my gallery if you haven't seen them.  http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=30730


----------



## KnidVermicious (Mar 18, 2003)

Buttercup: What are the spans of the two bridges? Also, the map in the geography thread had two islands with bridges, which is which?  

I'm still working on Wind Keep, but I'm brainstorming on bridges as I go.


----------



## KnidVermicious (Mar 20, 2003)

Here is Wind Keep for Knightfall1972

In black and white.


----------



## KnidVermicious (Mar 20, 2003)

Wind Keep in color


----------



## KnidVermicious (Mar 20, 2003)

Wind Keep from above in black and white


----------



## KnidVermicious (Mar 20, 2003)

Wind Keep from above in color


----------



## KnidVermicious (Mar 20, 2003)

View of the front and gates in black and white


----------



## KnidVermicious (Mar 20, 2003)

Front view in color


----------



## KnidVermicious (Mar 20, 2003)

And here's one I thought just looked cool.


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 20, 2003)

KnidVermicious said:
			
		

> *And here's one I thought just looked cool. *




Wow.... I mean, WOW!  That's great.  Not exactly like in the adventure but who cares!  Hmm, I'll have to do some CC2 maps for this new version... fun, fun.

Knid, do you want to do another one?  I'm the sort that post one idea at a time as not to overtax those offering free drawing in this forum.  I actually have about four or five other ideas I'd like you to do but only if your willing.  (It's also hard for me to type up several descriptions all at once b-cuz of my injured arm/wrist.)

{EDIT}

That last one is, indeed, really cool.

Cheers and Thank You again!  

Robert B., aka Knightfall1972

p.s.  Oww!


----------



## KnidVermicious (Mar 21, 2003)

Knightfall1972: I'm going to work on some bridge designs for Mor's End, but when I'm done with those I'll certainly take some more requests.

I didn't have that Dungeon, so I just tinkered around with "crystal" shapes. I wanted it to look very faceted and weird. It ended up looking a little like an alien spaceship, which I thought works pretty well.


----------



## Buttercup (Mar 21, 2003)

KnidVermicious said:
			
		

> *Buttercup: What are the spans of the two bridges? Also, the map in the geography thread had two islands with bridges, which is which?
> *




Knid, Grey Dwarf is the man with the answers to these questions.  I've asked him to stop in here, since I can't answer you.


----------



## Conaill (Mar 21, 2003)

Hiya Knid, since I'm the one who suggested Highbridge, let me put in my 2cp on how I think they should look...

First, there will only be one island connected with bridges. Just hasn't been updated yet. We've decided the second smaller one houses a reclusive wizard (could be another interesting project, but it's got some ruins on it which might be better for a freehand drawing).

The northern bridge to the island is provisionally called Oldbridge, and would be the oldest bridge in Mor's End. The first bridge TGD posted would be a good example: sturdy dwarven workmanship, too low to pass anything but a rowboat underneath, not a very long span.

The southern bridge from the island is Highbridge: high enough to pass a river sailing ship underneath. Probably not nearly as high and imposing as the last bridge I posted on the thread, but that one has the right feel to it. Also quite old, so I was aiming for a romanesque look: big dwarven stone roman arcs. I suggested the bridge might start on a rocky outcropping on the mainland, to gain a little height. (There must have been a river crossing there _before_ the bridge though, so don't make the river banks too hard to cross...)

Both bridges are probably integrated with the Citadel on the center island. That's where the toll gate for the trade caravans used to be. The ornate gate is still there, but a whole castle has sprung up around it since then. Note that the island is relatively narrow, so there can't be too much of a drop in height between Highbridge and Oldbridge.

The easternmost bridge is Newbridge, a marvel of modern dwarven cast iron engineering. It spans the entire river (although not necessarily in a single span), and is high enough to pass a river sailing ship underneath as well.  About as long as Oldbridge and Highbridge combined. All three bridges sould be wide enough for two wagons to pass simultaneously (major river crossings for the trade caravans).

I'll have to check for the exact dimensions of the spans though...

Thanks for giving us a hand with these, Knid! Yo da man! We can use aaaaalll the help we can get...


----------



## Conaill (Mar 21, 2003)

How about something like this:


----------



## KnidVermicious (Mar 25, 2003)

Raistlin Majere: Sure. If you want full size they are all around 5 megs each. Some of them probably look better smaller, though, as I created them with the intention of posting them here.

They are too big for me to email. Uh...how does ftp work?

Which ones are you interested in?


----------



## KingCroMag (Apr 11, 2003)

Here is something of a challenge for you. I have always wanted to see a mock up of this city. I realize it is a difficult piece and if you did it too well we might all go insane . But I think it would be really neat to see your idea of how it might look from the following description. 

R'lyeh. City of the Great Old Ones now lying under the Pacific Ocean. Castro, a member of the Cthulhu Cult captured in the swamps south of New Orleans on November 1, 1907, stated that the Great Old Ones slumber in their stone houses in the great city of R’lyeh, waiting for the time when the stars are right and the earth is ready for their return. He goes on to say that it is the spells of Great Cthulhu who preserve the Great Old Ones. For countless millennium R’lyeh sat abandoned and in deathless sleep, then a catastrophe struck and it sank beneath the waves. The uppermost pinnacles of the city and Great Cthulhu’s tomb are located at S. Latitude 47° 9’, W. Longitude 126° 43’, though the full size and extent of the city is unknown. On February 28, 1925 (EST), R’lyeh raised from the depth of the Pacific Ocean floor. There is only one recorded physical encounter with the city of R’lyeh, written in English text by Gustaf Johansen prior to his strange and untimely death. It is thought that he wrote the encounter in English to protect his wife from inadvertently reading it rather than providing a more accurate description (Johansen was Norwegian). Johansen encountered R’lyeh on March 23, 1925. Initially, Johansen describes a coastline of mingled mud, ooze, and weedy Cyclopean masonry. At the pinnacle of the island stood a garganteous monolith that soared into the heavens. The monolith was surrounded by greenish stone blocks of unbelievable size. Though not describing any definite structure, Johansen describes broad impressions of vast angles and surfaces too great to belong to anything on this earth. This description collaborates with that of Henry Wilcox, who described the geometry of the place as wrong—abnormal, non-Euclidean, and loathsomely redolent of spheres and dimensions not of our own. Johansen describes the polarizing miasma of the place as mind affecting, creating illusions of insanity in conjunction with the crazily elusive angles of carved rock. He goes on to tell of climbing what he could only imagine to be a staircase made of titan oozing blocks which was meant for no mortal foot. Atop the monolith was an oddly angled door which he accidentally opened, releasing Great Cthulhu from his tomb. Johansen fled along with one other member of his crew, who later died. The island sunk again on April 2, 1925 and lies again as the tomb of the deathless Great Old Ones.

This will be a great game aid for a game I am in.

Thanks for your time
-KCM


----------



## alsih2o (Apr 18, 2003)

knid, if you would like to discuss doing some work for em give me an email please


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Apr 21, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *knid, if you would like to discuss doing some work for em give me an email please  *




Just thought I'd let you know that Knid may be away from the thread for a little while - he's getting married in the next few weeks, so he's probably a little busy...


----------



## KnidVermicious (Apr 22, 2003)

Actually, I've been away because I tried to start a drawing of R'lyeh and my brain exploded.


But I'm feeling much better now.


Work has been pretty busy and now I have a wedding, a honeymoon, a move, another move, starting grad school, and...POP...oooh there it goes again.

I've got the Mor's End bridges about half done, but I haven't been able to find the time to finish them. Now it looks like I might not be able to do anything until mid-summer. Sorry guys.


----------



## KnidVermicious (Apr 23, 2003)

Just checked in on the Mor's End progress. It seems I was out of touch for too long and the island is completely different. I think I'll just put that project on hold for a while. 

I'll try doing some individual buildings, streetscapes, etc. If anyone has anything in particular I'd be happy to try. I need small scale stuff, though. I don't have the time to do anything major until later in the summer (maybe).


KingCroMag: I think that R'lyeh might be a bit out of my league. I'll try noodling around with a Cthulu building or two, but I can't really approach a whole city. That non-Euclidian geometry is rough on my processor.

So, anyway, I'm still around and can maybe do some minor, single building requests, but I've got a lot of things pulling on my time for the next few weeks.


----------



## Conaill (Apr 23, 2003)

KnidVermicious said:
			
		

> *Just checked in on the Mor's End progress. It seems I was out of touch for too long and the island is completely different. I think I'll just put that project on hold for a while.*



What about the island is getting in your way? I don't think we've changed _that_ much of it, and it's still pretty much in flux anyway. If you have a great illustration, chances are we can make the map fit what you've drawn...

Perhaps if you post a sketch of work-in-progress?


----------



## KnidVermicious (Apr 24, 2003)

Well, when I started there were no pictures of the island. I only knew about the two bridges. Now its bigger, there are more bridges and the city is more defined. This is good. I would rather work from a more complete idea. I'd be happy to start over when things are more solid and I have more time. I wouldn't be getting this version done for several weeks anyway.

 I like the way the maps are  turning out, and if I get really ambitious I might try to do the whole city. That would take some time, though. I figured that with my time limitations now, it might be better to work on some smaller projects.

Here is a rough of what I have so far. It was only about 40% done in my estimation. To change it to what is planned for Mor's End I would basically have to start over anyway.


----------



## Conaill (Apr 24, 2003)

Lovely work though! I reposted your sketch on the Mor's End Geography thread to see if we can salvage at least parts of it.


----------



## KnidVermicious (Apr 24, 2003)

Conaill: I can still use all the pieces from the drawing. I can just rearrange them to the way the maps look. The bridges are just rough outlines. I had intended to 'fancy' them up quite a bit. Don't worry, I never throw any of these things out, and I can always come back to them. 


Here's a quick one. It's not a whole city, but it still turned out fairly nice. I used 3DStudio VIZ to create most of the shapes in this one.

Madness From the Depths in black and white
EDIT: That's an _Iowa_ class battleship near the base, if anybody cares.


----------



## KnidVermicious (Apr 24, 2003)

Madness From the Depths in color


----------



## KingCroMag (Apr 25, 2003)

I really like this one. About the R'lyeh project even a single building would be great. ) your latest pic could easily be a tower of the fair city coming out of the ocean.
Thanks for looking at my request
_KCM


----------



## KnidVermicious (Apr 25, 2003)

> your latest pic could easily be a tower of the fair city coming out of the ocean.




Yup. That's what I was thinking. I'll try to think of other Cthulu-y buildings. I enjoyed that one and the superhero tower. Gotta break out of the fantasy mold every once in a while.


----------



## KnidVermicious (Apr 30, 2003)

Here are some pics of the Silkers' Guild Hall for the Mor's End folks in Plots and Places


----------



## KnidVermicious (Apr 30, 2003)

Silkers' Guild in color


----------



## KnidVermicious (Apr 30, 2003)

Another view in black and white


----------



## KnidVermicious (Apr 30, 2003)

Same view in color


----------



## KnidVermicious (Apr 30, 2003)

Silkers' Guild Hall at street level


----------



## KnidVermicious (Apr 30, 2003)

Here's a picture of the raw model. I added outlines on the edges to make it read a little easier


----------



## KnidVermicious (Apr 30, 2003)

Oops. Ok, here's the model:


----------



## Conaill (Apr 30, 2003)

Wow! 

I LOVE what you did with my rather random idea, Knid! Truely amazing.

Would it be possible to post a floorplan of the building to the Mor's End Geography thread, just in case someone wants to allocate the Guilds offices etc?


----------



## KnidVermicious (May 1, 2003)

I'm working on the floor plans now. It might take a while, though.


----------



## Ferret (May 1, 2003)

Could I please ask a favour? Could you try to draw my tower pictures? The link is :Here


----------



## KnidVermicious (May 2, 2003)

Ferret: Sure I can do that. I need to ask some questions, though.

1) What's the scale; how big is each square on the paper?
2) What kind of materials is it made out of?
3) What environment? (city, desert, jungle, etc.)
4) It looks big and monolithic, are there any windows?


----------



## Ferret (May 2, 2003)

Each level is 8 foot high, 4 levels on top, 16 squares, so 1(square) : = 2 foot.

Granite, or marvle, but quite weathered and rough, the roof is tilled, the roof should overlap the wall.

A receeding Forest, is the setting.

No windows, thank you, the tower isn't ment for looking, but if you do a WEV you can have some small windows between the roof and the wall.


----------



## KnidVermicious (May 2, 2003)

Ferret: Here are the rough shapes I came up with for your tower. I want to make sure I'm interpreting your sketch correctly. Let me know how close I am.  I included a scale figure to the left to show the size. Give me details; I like details.


----------



## Ferret (May 3, 2003)

The bottom part is under ground... and the top roof thingy should be steeper.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (May 5, 2003)

Are you still doing requests?


----------



## KnidVermicious (May 5, 2003)

Grumpy Celt: Yes, I'm still doing requests. If its small I might be able to do it before I leave on my honeymoon. If not, it'll have to wait until June.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (May 9, 2003)

I'll give you another request!

A School of Magic.

This is a fairly large "university" of magic, consisting of several colleges, and multiple buildings.  Perhaps a couple thousand students at any given time.  Think of Oxford (but more medieval) or Hogwart's (but less castle-like and isolated).

Lots of courtyards with halls surrounding them, a chapel here, a shrine there, maybe a belltower or two.

It's in a small town, so there are some buildings nearby as well.  Not far from the woods, however, as the town is fairly rural (apart from the University, obviously).

No rush!


----------



## Kryndal Levik (May 9, 2003)

I could use the school of magic, too...


----------



## KnidVermicious (May 9, 2003)

Ferret, KidCharlemagne, and everyone else:  Things are getting really busy for me. I don't think I'll be able to get anything done until I'm back from my honeymoon. I will have free time again in June.


----------



## Kryndal Levik (May 10, 2003)

Speaking from experience, this can be an unbelievably busy time- enjoy it as much as you can!


----------



## Tokiwong (May 10, 2003)

The Ebone Throne looks great, that is awesome 

*Minor Request:* Modern, i know, off-beat, but I saw this in a cartoon, and I am wondering if you can make a building that is a massive mountain, but a structure with windows and the like dominating the sky-line of a city, cross between a massive man-made mountain and pyramid... if that makes any sense


----------



## Ferret (May 10, 2003)

KnidVermicious said:
			
		

> *Ferret, KidCharlemagne, and everyone else:  Things are getting really busy for me. I don't think I'll be able to get anything done until I'm back from my honeymoon. I will have free time again in June. *




Excellent! This means i won't have time to scrutinize it, something I do to much. Could go well with a new campaign I'm doing. 3.5 out in june/july(?),  Picture out on June!


----------



## KnidVermicious (Jun 4, 2003)

Hi everyone,

I'm back from my honeymoon in Ireland. Got to see some real castles and cathedrals, good research. Work is a little busy right now, as I've got a two week backlog, but I managed to finish Ferret's tower. Next up is KidCharlemagnes magic university and Tokiwong's urban megapyramid.

Ferret's tower in black and white:


----------



## KnidVermicious (Jun 4, 2003)

Ferret's tower in color


----------



## KnidVermicious (Jun 4, 2003)

Side view black and white. It turned out very dark, but I sorta like it.


----------



## KnidVermicious (Jun 4, 2003)

Side view in color


----------



## KnidVermicious (Jun 4, 2003)

That's weird. The thread didn't move up when I updated.


EDIT: OK, now it worked. Jeez. I leave for two weeks and everything gets all freaky. Usually, the reverse happens.


----------



## Conaill (Jun 4, 2003)

Hiya Knid! Welcome back, and congratulations on the wedding! Best of luck to the happy couple...


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Jun 24, 2003)

Ahem!

{bump}

cough, cough.


----------



## KnidVermicious (Jun 26, 2003)

Hi everyone.

I'm slowly working on stuff, but my free time has virtually vanished. Stupid job.

KidCharlemagne: I haven't really started the Mage College, but I did steal some pictures from Morrus' thread on visiting Oxford. I'm kicking some ideas around.

Tokiwong: I started working on the megapyramid. Since it won't be done for a bit, here is a preliminary drawing


----------



## mseds99 (Mar 16, 2004)

*I just have to bump this thread.*

Just because somebody may have missed it...


----------

